# Help : Free Visual Studio Express 2010



## gcbeldar (Nov 21, 2011)

Can Visual Studio Express 2010 used for developing & deploying Commercial Application ?

Requested to Highlight Limitation with respect to Visual Studio Professional 2010


----------



## sakumar79 (Nov 22, 2011)

Express edition of VS can be used to develop commercial applications... Compared to Pro editions, it lacks some higher end features...

Arun


----------



## gcbeldar (Nov 22, 2011)

sakumar79 said:


> Express edition of VS can be used to develop commercial applications... Compared to Pro editions, it lacks some higher end features...
> 
> Arun


Thanks for Reply, waiting for More Information from Other Members


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 22, 2011)

gcbeldar said:


> Can Visual Studio Express 2010 used for developing & deploying Commercial Application ?



yes u can use express edition for development & deployment


----------



## coolpcguy (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah you can do commercial app development.

*stackoverflow.com/q/86562/92837


> The major areas where Visual Studio Express lacks features compared to Visual Studio Professional:
> 
> No add-ins/macros
> Some Win32 tools missing
> ...


----------



## RahulB (Nov 24, 2011)

Hmm, Good Question.....
Lets Consider what you want to develop...

1.) If you are developing applications in Native/ISO Standard, then the express edition will do just fine.

2.)  You are developing Windows applications using the MFC Libraries - In that case it won't work because MFC isn't bundled with express editions.

3.) You are developing applications using the CLI implementation, will be fine for simple applications but you will be severly lacking in complex ones..

BOTTOM LINE: Use Express editions to learn the language, for serious development get Professional or above


----------



## gcbeldar (Nov 26, 2011)

RahulB said:


> Hmm, Good Question.....
> Lets Consider what you want to develop...
> 
> 1.) If you are developing applications in Native/ISO Standard, then the express edition will do just fine.
> ...



1. For Developing small Applications like Account, Data Entry, Office Management, Hospital Management etc


----------



## RahulB (Nov 26, 2011)

Express editions should do fine for small applications like these, you can do the design in VB, VC++ ( CLI ) and coding as well, with a database backend of SQL Server Express...


----------



## Skynaveen (Dec 30, 2011)

What coolpcguy said is very correct
It can be used to develop commercial apps


----------

